# Upper control arm removal 67 Tempest



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Replacing all front end bushings and ball joints on the 67 Tempest. What is the secret to removing the upper control arm to get the unit from the car on the drivers side? On the passenger side, once the nuts were removed the shaft slides right off the bolts and the control arm was removed from the car. On the drivers side the the steering shaft/column is in the way preventing removal from the car. Can I get enough play in the steering shaft if I undo the rag joint, allowing the control arm shaft to slide off the bolts? Are the control arm shaft bolts just pressed in, perhaps some way to tap them out for clearance? I can see the bolts in the wheel well but they do not turn so I’m assuming they are a press fit.

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The bolts are splined so don't try to turn them. Just tap them out far enough to remove the upper arm with the rag joint disconnected.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

loosen the 3 bolts on the steering box thru the frame
sometimes pull the rear one usually helps 
undo the 2 nuts at the rag joint 
your rag joint may need replaced is it soft >>???
the thing about tapping them out is ....
when it goes back together it can be a beech getting the knurles lined up
again and if they are not lined up and you snug down the nut and its not straight the bolt will endup spinning in the hole,,,
take your time you only have to do it once....

Scott


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

On my car, I removed the splined bolts and replaced them with regular hardened bolts.. 

I do my own alignments and it's just so easy to access that area on the car, with a wrench on both sides, so there's no real need for the splines.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks for the tips all. Once I realized the bolts had splines, I scratched my head I bit and went at it with a c-clamp and socket to press them out. A bit tight with the steering and headers close by but worked like a champ. 

Thanks everyone for the input. 
Jim


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

If you're careful, you can line up the splines when reinserting the bolts


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

O52 said:


> If you're careful, you can line up the splines when reinserting the bolts


Yes, what I was thinking as well. Can't wait to get her finished and floating down the road.

Jim


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Mine definitely handles much better, but it doesnt do much floating.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> Mine definitely handles much better, but it doesnt do much floating.


Lol, not "floating" as in the traditional sense. More of a magic carpet ride with attitude (with the radio blasting). 

One thing that put me behind a few days was the one of the lower control arm bushing were missing from the kit but Ames made good and it's on the way.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

O52 said:


> If you're careful, you can line up the splines when reinserting the bolts


Yes. Turn the bolt gently and it will seat a very slight amount as the splines line up. It can then be tapped or pulled back into place.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

geeteeohguy said:


> Yes. Turn the bolt gently and it will seat a very slight amount as the splines line up. It can then be tapped or pulled back into place.


Thanks, worked like a champ. Close to having everything complete if work just wouldn't get in the way.


----------

